# Fundraising for Army.ca's New Server



## Mike Bobbitt (2 May 2012)

Folks,

As some of you already know, there is a plan afoot to move Army.ca to a new server. The details are laid out in another thread but the highlights are as follows:


The current server/hosting package is being decommissioned
The current server costs $200/month
The new server costs $50/month
The new server has an initial contract outlay of $1,200 USD - we do not have that much cash on hand, hence the fundraising
The new server is has over double the horsepower of the current server

I have added a progress bar to the top of the site, to give things that good old fashioned telethon feel.  I will keep the total updated as we move forward, and have already received some generous donations from several of our senior members putting us well on the way to our goal. Problem is, it's the same senior members who have been contributing to the welfare of the site for years, and I'd like to see some 'new blood' take an interest as well.

There are lots of ways you can contribute, ranging from subscriptions to buying Army.ca swag or even dropping a little something into the tip jar. It all helps and will push us closer to our goal.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 May 2012)

Good job people we are over the halfway mark!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 May 2012)

Just purchased me a Black Hoodie, Fat Kid Size!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Maxadia (2 May 2012)

Do you have an email address to sond an EMT to?

Edit: never mind, found it.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2012)

Just got another T-shirt.


----------



## Maxadia (2 May 2012)

Your "tip" has been sent.


----------



## TN2IC (2 May 2012)

Mr. Bobbitt, I suggest that you might want to use spell check once in a while. =D


"Fudnraising for Army.ca's New Server"

Waiting out for the mil points, after correcting the army.ca God.


----------



## Burrows (2 May 2012)

Title has been corrected on the original post.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 May 2012)

Wow, the response is overwhelming! We are almost there folks, thanks to everyone who has taken up the call!


----------



## larry Strong (2 May 2012)

Step up folks....200 bucks left.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2012)

Wow!  Way to go everyone!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 May 2012)

Come on folks we are in the home stretch, dig deep.....

 ;D


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (2 May 2012)

The advice and info I have received over the past few days has been outstanding, well worth $30 and I get a cool T-shirt! Thanks good people.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 May 2012)

Finally put in for that subscription I've been being lazy about for a while now. I can't see the bar for some reason, but we must be close or over now.


----------



## DaveJT (3 May 2012)

I have learned a lot from the members here since I joined the forum many years ago, which has helped me quite a bit as I presently go through the application process. Subscribing is the least I could do. 

Cheers,


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2012)

Thanks to everyone who supported the site - the response was incredible, and we have reached our goal!

Here are the folks you have to thank for giving us a new home:

AGC
Bass ackwards
cavalryman
dangerboy
dapaterson
DaveJT
GAP
Harris
Kirkhill
Larry Strong
littlewhitebuddha
Michael O'Leary
milnews
NavyShooter
NFLD Sapper
Old Sweat
PMedMoe
PuckChaser
RDJP
RDY2SRV12
recceguy
Rider Pride
Scott
tango22a
the 48th regulator

Words cannot express how overwhelmed I am at the generosity of our members. I figured this process would take us through a period of a couple of months, at least - not the span of just a few hours!

I have started the purchase process for the new hosting service, and will begin the technical planning for the move this weekend.


Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2012)

Excellent news, Mike.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> .... Words cannot express how overwhelmed I am at the generosity of our members. I figured this process would take us through a period of a couple of months, at least - not the span of just a few hours! ....


Hey, you create and maintain a good product, you shouldn't be surprised at a good customer response.

Thanks for all the unseen hard work to keep the Milnet.ca family of sites up!


----------



## larry Strong (3 May 2012)

Looking forward to the new upgrade


----------



## Armymedic (3 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Hey, you create and maintain a good product, you shouldn't be surprised at a good customer response.
> 
> Thanks for all the unseen hard work to keep the Milnet.ca family of sites up!



What he said.


----------



## my72jeep (3 May 2012)

Sorry got me between paydays but can we still donate to the general Mess fund?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2012)

Sure, there are always projects and improvements that unfunded here and more support ultimately means a better site.  If you're interested, please see for options.

Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2012)

All items purchased are now in the mail!

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Sorry got me between paydays but can we still donate to the general Mess fund?


Me too, otherwise I'd have jumped in.  I'll see you later this month Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 May 2012)

The new server is now purchased - we are now commited to this plan! I will start working to prepare the new server this weekend, but it will still probably be a couple of weeks before the cutover is complete.


----------

